
Show HN: SciFi Logic Puzzle Mystery - offsky
https://www.braingle.com/spacemystery/
======
offsky
I created an interactive sci-fi mystery with 25 original puzzles that you can
solve as you go along. It has a variety of puzzles (crossword, sudoku, kakuro,
etc) to keep readers entertained. Some of the puzzles involve ciphers. The
first puzzle is pretty easy, but they get much harder as you progress. Id love
some feedback so I can improve it for my next puzzle experience.

